# Happiness is two custom Victorinox Swiss Army Knives!



## revolvergeek (Jan 19, 2007)

:goodjob: Thanks to Bill Evans over on SOSAK on knifeforums.com, I now have two perfect SAKS, one for work and one for play.

The Super Serrated Cybertool










I sent him (all used and bought second hand) a Mountaineer, Waiter, Cybertool, Explorer and Serrated Spartan to tear down and harvest parts out of. It ended up with serrated large blade, combo tool, metal file/saw, pliers, cybertool bit holder, magnifying glass, fold out the end phillips, corkscrew, precision screwdriver and stick pin. I wanted something that gave me the maximum density of tools that I would actually use at work (server room/desktop PC/AV equipment mostly) with as little extra as possible.

The Uber-Bundeswehr OHT!









Scissors, inline phillips and corkscrew harvested from an Outrider and put into the OHT.

I am very happy, geeking out on my new custom toys!


----------



## jds009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweetness man!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jan 19, 2007)

Both are very cool Danny, I'm drooling over the OHT!!


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 19, 2007)

I must say those are very nice. I keep buying SAKs (latest is a Deluxe Tinker) in search of the "best", but maybe I need to go the custom route someday.

cheers


----------



## RebelRAM (Jan 19, 2007)

That's pretty cool! The GAK looks even more useful now. I'm currently carrying my Cybertool 41 to work everyday. I thought I would miss my leatherman, but I don't! The Cybertool is just as capable. I don't have any modded SAKs yet, but I did pick up a Spartan and Classic SD combo at Target this week on clearance. I seem to keep collecting SAKs


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 19, 2007)

SAKs are a lot like flashlights. You can't have too many.


----------



## Coop (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice... I was just wondering about something like that last week... I'd love a modded SAK. The base would have to be my Victorinox Picknicker, which is basically a big Spartan with a locking blade minus the small blade. Then put on the serrated blade from a OHT, add some nice black G10 scales and a clip, and ready...


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried modding the LIGHT on one of the SAKs that has one?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2007)

What do you plan on doing with the left-over parts?


----------



## revolvergeek (Jan 21, 2007)

I let him keep all the leftover parts in hopes that he would make me a good price on the mods.


----------



## NutSAK (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice revolvergeek. Bill is da man! He is a fine craftsman. :rock:

That is the best tool selection I've seen yet on a 111mm frame.


----------



## Charlie Fox (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, now those are too cool! Good on you!


----------

